# Hi All-Anyone in Hamilton?



## Amtin

Hi All,

My name is Amy and my partner is Justin, we have been in NZ since Jan and are in the process of applying for residency, we are both mid 20's. 

We are currently living in Hamilton and were hoping to meet other people in the Hamilton area. I often use this website for information and support so thanks to everyone that posts  Hope to hear from you, Thanks, Amy


----------



## topcat83

Amtin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Amy and my partner is Justin, we have been in NZ since Jan and are in the process of applying for residency, we are both mid 20's.
> 
> We are currently living in Hamilton and were hoping to meet other people in the Hamilton area. I often use this website for information and support so thanks to everyone that posts  Hope to hear from you, Thanks, Amy


Hi Amy - welcome to the Forum. We're in Hamilton tomorrow - at the Fielday - but that's as far as it goes, I'm afraid. 

It would be great to find out from you how you find Hamilton though.


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon

Amtin said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Amy and my partner is Justin, we have been in NZ since Jan and are in the process of applying for residency, we are both mid 20's.
> 
> We are currently living in Hamilton and were hoping to meet other people in the Hamilton area. I often use this website for information and support so thanks to everyone that posts  Hope to hear from you, Thanks, Amy


I'm in the Tron. PM me if you like.


----------



## topcat83

YoungsSpecialLondon said:


> I'm in the Tron. PM me if you like.


Hi Amy

You'll need to make four more posts before you can PM anyone. So join in the chat!


----------



## sandrahamilton

*hamilton*

hello,

My name is sandra i just arrived from France to Hamilton 1 month ago. I'm22
I would like meet people to go out or to make visit in NZ. 
My english is average... I hope it's not a problem for you ..
_[deleted]_

Don't hesitate to contact me! 

see you!


----------



## Amtin

Thanks for the replies everyone-i dont think i got an email notification of your threads so didn't know anyone had replied until today-sorry for the delay.

I will email you Sandra  and will PM you topcat as soon as im allowed  

I am finding HAmilton really great-good location - not to far from the beach on nice days-and plenty of shops  I am in the process of moving to Saint Andrews at the minute, which i've heard is a nice area-anyone heard the same?

Does anyone know of any hamilton meet ups or does anyone fancy a Hamilton meet up?
Look forward to hearing from you,

Amy


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon

St Andrews is one of the better areas of Hamilton. I don't live there, but I'd be very happy to do so. 

Haven't heard of any meets, but would be up for one if others are interested.


----------



## topcat83

sandrahamilton said:


> hello,
> 
> My name is sandra i just arrived from France to Hamilton 1 month ago. I'm22
> I would like meet people to go out or to make visit in NZ.
> My english is average... I hope it's not a problem for you ..
> _[deleted]_
> 
> Don't hesitate to contact me!
> 
> see you!


Hi Sandra I've deleted your email address for a couple of reasons. 1. It's against Forum rules and 2. for safety's sake, you really don't want to be advertising your email address on a public forum.

Hopefully if there's anyone in your area they'll contact you by PM


----------



## AbiBaker

Hello

Are you still out in Hamilton? I am moving out for 8 months next February 2014 and feeling a little anxious/nervous at the moment!!


----------



## YoungsSpecialLondon

Yep - still here.


----------



## pomm999

Hey Amy. My names Chris Im originally from london, and just moved to hamilton from taupo. In the same boat as you guys i guess! If You got any tips on tthe place, please flick me a Message!


----------



## CaliDO

Hi all,

My name's Rachel and my husband, son and I are moving to Hamilton in March 2014 from San Francisco. We'd love to meet up once we arrive


----------



## katierobyn

Hey everyone,

I just joined and I have no idea what I'm doing. 

I just moved to Waikato and I am I am looking for some new friends. Originally from Brisbane in Aus, but I have just spent a bit of time in the UK.

Would love to organise a Hamilton meet up?

Katie


----------

